# China Eastern 737 crash (March 2022)



## west point (May 18, 2022)

China Eastern 737-800 auger into the ground suspected to be deliberate.

Flight data shows China Eastern jet deliberately crashed: report (msn.com)


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 18, 2022)

west point said:


> China Eastern 737-800 auger into the ground suspected to be deliberate.
> 
> Flight data shows China Eastern jet deliberately crashed: report (msn.com)


The Video pretty much shows just how crazy whoever crashed the plane was!


----------



## slasher-fun (May 19, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> The Video pretty much shows just how crazy whoever crashed the plane was!


The video in the article shows a Tibet Airlines aircraft that caught fire last week after overrunning the runway during an aborted take-off procedure. It is completely unrelated to the China Eastern crash.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 19, 2022)

slasher-fun said:


> The video in the article shows a Tibet Airlines aircraft that caught fire last week after overrunning the runway during an aborted take-off procedure. It is completely unrelated to the China Eastern crash.


There is a Video that shows the plane diving nose down into the ground, I saw it on NBC News but can't find it anywhere??


----------



## jis (May 19, 2022)

Bob Dylan said:


> There is a Video that shows the plane diving nose down into the ground, I saw it on NBC News but can't find it anywhere??


Here you go...


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 21, 2022)

It seems to me that this is another example of a pilot suicide. But, how could it have happened?

Has China Eastern not adopted the practice that when the cockpit door opens and a pilot leaves to go to the loo (or whatever), a Flight Attendant then takes the person's place? 

How could the cockpit door be breached by a passenger? Those doors on modern planes were built to resist what seemed to have been done by some passengers on the flight that crashed in Pennsylvania in 2001. 

There is more to this sad accident than we now know. And, I wonder, since it involved a Chinese airline, will we ever know what really happened?


----------

